# المنتديات الأردنية > أخبار الأردن > الحصن نيوز > الانتخابات الاردنية 2013 >  ط¥ط±ط¨ط¯: ظ…ط±ط´ط* طµظˆطھظ‡ ط¨ط¯ط§ط¦ط±ط© ظˆطھط±ط´ط* ط¨ط£ط®ط±ظ‰ ظˆط§ظ„ظ…ط³طھظ‚ظ„ط© طھط¬ظٹط²

## الحصن نيوز

ظ‚ط§ظ„ ط§ظ„ظ†ط§ط·ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¥ط¹ظ„ط§ظ…ظٹ ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ظ‡ظٹط¦ط© ط§ظ„ظ…ط³طھظ‚ظ„ط© ظ„ظ„ط§ظ†طھط®ط§ط¨ ط¬ظ‡ط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ…ظˆظ…ظ†ظٹ ط¥ظ† ظ‚ط§ظ†ظˆظ† ط§ظ„ط§ظ†طھط®ط§ط¨ ظٹط¬ظٹط² ظ„ط£ظٹ ط´ط®طµ ط§ظ„طھط±ط´ط* ظپظٹ ط£ظٹ ط¯ط§ط¦ط±ط© ط¨ط§ظ„ظ…ظ…ظ„ظƒط© ط´ط±ظٹط·ط© ظˆط¬ظˆط¯ ط§ط³ظ…ظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¬ط¯ط§ظˆظ„ ظˆط³ط¬ظ„ط§طھ ط§ظ„ظ†ط§ط®ط¨ظٹظ† ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط¦ظٹط© ط¨ط§ط³طھط«ظ†ط§ط، ط¯ظˆط§ط¦ط± ط§ظ„ط¨ط¯ظˆ ط¨ط§ط¹طھط¨ط§ط±ظ‡ط§ ط¯ظˆط§ط¦ط± ظ…ط؛ظ„ظ‚ط©.
ظˆطھظ†طµ ط§ظ„ظپظ‚ط±ط© ط§ظ„ط£ظˆظ„ظ‰ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ط§ط¯ط© 12 ظ…ظ† ظ‚ط§ظ†ظˆظ† ط§ظ„ط§ظ†طھط®ط§ط¨ ظ„ط¹ط§ظ… 2016 ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ† "ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ظٹط±ط؛ط¨ ظپظٹ ط§ظ„طھط±ط´ط* ظ„ط¹ط¶ظˆظٹط© ظ…ط¬ظ„ط³ ط§ظ„ظ†ظˆط§ط¨ ط§ظ† ظٹظƒظˆظ† ظ…ط³ط¬ظ„ط§ ظپظٹ ط£ط*ط¯ ط§ظ„ط¬ط¯ط§ظˆظ„ ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط¦ظٹط© ظ„ظ„ظ†ط§ط®ط¨ظٹظ† ظˆط£ظ† ظٹط¯ظپط¹ ظ…ط¨ظ„ط؛ ط®ظ…ط³ظ…ط§ط¦ط© ط¯ظٹظ†ط§ط± ط؛ظٹط± ظ‚ط§ط¨ظ„ ظ„ظ„ط§ط³طھط±ط¯ط§ط¯ ظٹظ‚ظٹط¯ ط¥ظٹط±ط§ط¯ط§ ظ„ظ„ط®ط²ظٹظ†ط©" ظ…ط§ ظٹط¤ظƒط¯ ط³ظ„ط§ظ…ط© ط§ظ„طھط±ط´ط* ظˆط¹ط¯ظ… طھط¹ط§ط±ط¶ظ‡ ظ…ط¹ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط§ظ†ظˆظ†.
ظˆط£ظƒط¯ ط§ظ„ظ…ظˆظ…ظ†ظٹ ط£ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ط¨ط³ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظˆظ‚ط¹ ظپظٹ ط§ط*ط¯ظ‰ ط§ظ„ط¯ظˆط§ط¦ط± ط§ظ„ط§ظ†طھط®ط§ط¨ظٹط© ظپظٹ ط¥ط±ط¨ط¯ ط¨ظˆط¬ظˆط¯ ط§ط³ظ… ظ…ط±ط´ط* ظپظٹ ط¯ط§ط¦ط±ط© ظˆط§ط³ظ…ظ‡ ظ…ط³ط¬ظ„ ظƒظ†ط§ط®ط¨ ظپظٹ ط¯ط§ط¦ط±ط© ط§ط®ط±ظ‰ ظپظٹ ط¥ط±ط¨ط¯ ظ„ط§ ظٹطھط¹ط§ط±ط¶ ظ…ط¹ ظ‚ط§ظ†ظˆظ† ط§ظ„ط§ظ†طھط®ط§ط¨طŒ ظ…ط¤ظƒط¯ط§ ط£ظ† طھط±ط´ط* ط§ظ„ط´ط®طµ ظ‚ط§ظ†ظˆظ†ظٹ ظˆظپظٹ ظ‡ط°ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط*ط§ظ„ط© ظ„ط§ ظٹط*ظ‚ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„طھطµظˆظٹطھ ظ„ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظƒظˆظ†ظ‡ ظ…ط³ط¬ظ„ط§ ظپظٹ ط¯ط§ط¦ط±ط© ط§ظ†طھط®ط§ط¨ظٹط© ط§ط®ط±ظ‰.



تفاصيل الخبر والمزيد من اخبار الانتخبات الاردنية 2013...

----------

